# PS3 Game Updater v1.41



## luke_c (Feb 19, 2011)

*PS3 Game Updater v1.41*
Update




The PS3 game patch finding application for PC has been updated to version 1.41, this application lets you download installable game updates from your computer, without needing to connect your PS3 to the internet. This release brings many stability fixes and new features. See the 'Changelog' below for more information.[/p]


			
				Changelog said:
			
		

> Added “Collapse/Expand” button to expand all updates.
> Downloading an update will also show progress in the game column itself, so no need to expand it
> Added new file format for saving updates: “GAMEID – GAMENAME – VERSION.pkg”
> Fixed the bug of update links not exported correctly
> Stability fixes








 Download





 Source


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 19, 2011)

would this be useful if one is banned from PSN? or does updating games not need PSN accounts?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 19, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> would this be useful if one is banned from PSN? or does updating games not need PSN accounts?


Not really recommended to leave your connection on with a modified firmware


----------



## luke_c (Feb 19, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> would this be useful if one is banned from PSN? or does updating games not need PSN accounts?


You can still download game updates regardless of if you are connected to PSN or not, but this is useful as if you have no internet connection suitable for your PS3 or you don't want to risk the console getting banned you can still update your games.


----------



## tbgtbg (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, I've never even had a PSN account, but never had any problem getting updates. This is in contrast to the 360, where you do need an XBL account to get updates.


----------



## shanefromoz (Apr 9, 2011)

So if i update games using this application all my games will still work on my modified firmware?


----------

